# Had Colonoscopy Today



## Bubba1 (Jun 20, 2002)

Had the procedure, everything went well. Mild inflammation of the rectum, no polyps, etc. This is a big relief. Took Fleet Phospo soda for prep. That was the only bad thing. I was put under during the procedure. I would reccomend this for everyone. The only thing I noticed is that I am still getting D after the procedure. I am not sure if this is common. Called the doctor and the nurse said yes it is common. Did anyone else have this afterwards. Would like your feedback.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Ron,I had my colonoscopy on the 27th. I did the same prep. I found it to be much easier than that gallon of stuff I had to drink last time. I cheated a bit and didn't take the whole 3 ozs. either. They usually give you more than you need because they know you probably won't get all of it down.My test was like yours also, very smooth. I was out and I have a vague memory of being slightly awake during the test and saying ow...it is cramping..that is when they gave me more meds.They found a bump at my cecum that is coming from outside the colon. I had a CT scan this past Friday to try to figure out what it is being caused from. The inside of the colon is fine.


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Ron-did they do the test looking for any colitis? With mild inflammation in the rectum, i would assume they would dx you with proctitis.?.?I had my first colonoscopy done about 2 months ago now, and they went in looking for uc. Didn't find any colitis that affected my colon (thank goodness) but as you, I did have a mildly inflammed rectum. I'm taking asacol and it definitely has helped. What are your symptoms?


----------



## Moll (Sep 26, 2002)

Ron, I had a coloncoscopy on Sept 7, it went well. My prep was the gallon jug of colytely. After the coloncoscopy I had no D, actually had the first well formed stool in a good month.Moll


----------

